# Alimentation PowerMac G5



## Neobigfoot (5 Mars 2005)

Salut tout le monde j'ai une question à vous poser, est ce possible de changer l'alimentation des powermac g5 avec des alimentations des PC? ou est ce que ce sont des alimentations spéciales apple? et pour le superdrive peut on le changer pour mettre par exemple un nec est ce que mac os x le reconettra?

Merci

Neo


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

les alim Apple sont spécifique, et plus par exemple les plus grosses des G5 font 600 W ce que font rarement les alim PC


----------



## MarcMame (5 Mars 2005)

Neobigfoot a dit:
			
		

> est ce possible de changer l'alimentation des powermac g5 avec des alimentations des PC?


Non !
Mais par curiosité : pour quoi faire ?


----------



## Neobigfoot (6 Mars 2005)

paceque actuellement ils sortents des alimentations totalement silencieuse donc ça auré été bien de pouvoir la changer et donc pour le graveur de dvd on peut le changer et mettre celui qu'on veut?


----------



## Apca (6 Mars 2005)

Neobigfoot a dit:
			
		

> paceque actuellement ils sortents des alimentations totalement silencieuse donc ça auré été bien de pouvoir la changer et donc pour le graveur de dvd on peut le changer et mettre celui qu'on veut?





Oui, le graveur dvd, tu peut le changé. Moi par exemple dans mon G5 bi 1,8 j'ai mis un pionner 108. Il est reconnu par Mac OSX.


----------

